# 2021-2022 Season



## soccermail2020 (Nov 1, 2020)

Assuming we have a 2021 season. How would a player look for a new team in the current COVID environment? Especially if the player was looking to move from one level to another, say DPL to ECNL? It is hard to even know what a team looks like right now. Would it be better to just wait and see as we continue through this pandemic process?  Just looking for opinions at this point.


----------



## CoachMike (Nov 3, 2020)

There’s going to be quite a few clubs (and leagues?..) fading away and ceasing to exist once every thing is ‘safer’. I would be very patient with switching. My 2pence.


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 3, 2020)

I tend to agree with Coach Mike. The landscape may change for sure. The big brands can probably weather the storm though. My kid did tryouts with multiple teams starting back in February not knowing everything was going to cancel for the season.  Had we known, would have waited till 2021 most likely  to commit.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Nov 3, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> I tend to agree with Coach Mike. The landscape may change for sure. The big brands can probably weather the storm though. My kid did tryouts with multiple teams starting back in February not knowing everything was going to cancel for the season.  Had we known, would have waited till 2021 most likely  to commit.


When does the 2021-2022 season begin?  I am assuming calsouth will have to make a decision in February through May on when to call it quits on the 2020-2021 season that never happened?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 3, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> When does the 2021-2022 season begin?  I am assuming calsouth will have to make a decision in February through May on when to call it quits on the 2020-2021 season that never happened?


Cal South and all leagues will be fighting till the last breath to have season happen. It's just too much revenue that will be lost otherwise. When time comes to get in direct conflict with CIF, it will be another mess. They have no idea yet, how will this even work - HS age kids training twice a day and playing 4 games per week, doing both HS and club. Good luck with that!


----------



## Lavey29 (Nov 3, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> When does the 2021-2022 season begin?  I am assuming calsouth will have to make a decision in February through May on when to call it quits on the 2020-2021 season that never happened?


Still seems to be a fluid situation.  For us, Club started back up when high school finished so March typically. This would lead to spring league and so on. Now high school has been pushed back to spring 2021 overlapping with Club league games if they start at all. Yes 2020-2021 season didn't happen in typical fashion for sure. At least they are trying to salvage some play for the kids with out of state tournaments and friendly matches. I'd be happy just playing local friendlies for the remainder of the season if it becomes permissible.  Kids just need to play and continue to develop their skills. I dont care about league starting or big tournaments just nice game minutes.


----------



## lafalafa (Nov 3, 2020)

Clubs, directors, coaches, leagues are hurting.

Compensations have been reduced in many cases, there's been some recent "retirement" announcements or thanks for the x years & I wish XYZ club nothing but the best but I'm moving on to a new adventure (paycheck).

The shakeout is likely to change even more after the first of year when contracts are up.

There are some estimates that over a 30% reduced in the total number of players has or will transpire by 2021 so who knows what will happen going forward.

The out of state play is only sustainable for so long for people that can afford it, that will likely go on but the local sanctioned stuff may turn into Sunday league or something like that.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Nov 3, 2020)

soccermail2020 said:


> Assuming we have a 2021 season. How would a player look for a new team in the current COVID environment? Especially if the player was looking to move from one level to another, say DPL to ECNL? It is hard to even know what a team looks like right now. Would it be better to just wait and see as we continue through this pandemic process?  Just looking for opinions at this point.


ECNL/ECRL/GAL season doesn't end until next May, so it's way too early to think about a new team for 2021-22.  However, if you're willing to pay another club fee for 2020-21, you can probably find a team now.

Personally I'm not paying a dime for 2021-22 until contact practices/scrimmages/games are allowed.  I'm ok with paying for the 2020-21 season because my kid likes her coach, we are supportive of our club, and I have a job.  But paying $3,000 a year again for non-contact drills would be pretty silly.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am betting on a summer league at this point.  June seems a likely time to have vaccination moderately widespread.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am betting on a summer league at this point.  June seems a likely time to have vaccination moderately widespread.


Plenty of game happening around the country with no vaccine. Why do we in California need to wait for one?


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I am betting on a summer league at this point.  June seems a likely time to have vaccination moderately widespread.


only high risk kids have the vaccine by then...maybe some kids living with real high risk people and doctors that can pull strings.

if summer league I assume no state cup.  Mass cattle call tryouts also unlikely until 2022 if the pro lockdowners have their way. Remember there is no green return to normal in California.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Nov 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Remember there is no green return to normal in California.


Yellow is the new green. They can't fool me.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> only high risk kids have the vaccine by then...maybe some kids living with real high risk people and doctors that can pull strings.
> 
> if summer league I assume no state cup.  Mass cattle call tryouts also unlikely until 2022 if the pro lockdowners have their way. Remember there is no green return to normal in California.


You don’t need kids to get vaccinated.  You need enough total people vaccinated to have herd immunity.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 3, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You don’t need kids to get vaccinated.  You need enough total people vaccinated to have herd immunity.


Depends if herd immunity is a thing.  If people can get it again and/or the vaccine is not very long lasting and/or the thing mutates, we may be dealing with things until 2025.

But assuming it is, you may accept that, and I may accept that, but the question is whether the State of California will accept that.


----------



## jimlewis (Nov 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Depends if herd immunity is a thing.  If people can get it again and/or the vaccine is not very long lasting and/or the thing mutates, we may be dealing with things until 2025.
> 
> But assuming it is, you may accept that, and I may accept that, but the question is whether the State of California will accept that.


if the state of california doesnt accept that, there might not be a state with a future left..


----------



## paytoplay (Nov 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> ...unlikely until 2022 if the pro lockdowners have their way. Remember there is no green return to normal in California.


Thought y’all were saying return to normal tomorrow after the defeat of trump.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 3, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Depends if herd immunity is a thing.  If people can get it again and/or the vaccine is not very long lasting and/or the thing mutates, we may be dealing with things until 2025.
> 
> But assuming it is, you may accept that, and I may accept that, but the question is whether the State of California will accept that.


Doesn’t matter if they believe in it.  What matters is whether vaccinations cause cases to drop.  If cases drop, restrictions will drop.*

*Within a jurisdiction.  Comparing states is different:  “Georgia’s mom said she could go to the dance, and Dakota’s mom said she could go.  Even Carolina‘s mom said yes.  So why can’t I go?”. The answer, as always, is we have a different mom.


----------



## soccersc (Nov 3, 2020)

They


dad4 said:


> Doesn’t matter if they believe in it.  What matters is whether vaccinations cause cases to drop.  If cases drop, restrictions will drop.*
> 
> *Within a jurisdiction.  Comparing states is different:  “Georgia’s mom said she could go to the dance, and Dakota’s mom said she could go.  Even Carolina‘s mom said yes.  So why can’t I go?”. The answer, as always, is we have a different mom.


They (California) will just come up with a new matrix that will create different restrictions


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 3, 2020)

soccersc said:


> They
> 
> 
> They (California) will just come up with a new matrix that will create different restrictions


Yes, Mr. Anderson. I would like the blue pill. Wait, the red. Dam, I don’t know.


----------



## notintheface (Nov 7, 2020)

soccermail2020 said:


> Assuming we have a 2021 season. How would a player look for a new team in the current COVID environment? Especially if the player was looking to move from one level to another, say DPL to ECNL? It is hard to even know what a team looks like right now. Would it be better to just wait and see as we continue through this pandemic process?  Just looking for opinions at this point.


Talking with some associates-- every team is in flux right now. You will likely see teams made up of a core group of kids who have stuck through the last year, plus some small group from a B team or whatever that disbanded. There are very very few teams that are mostly unaffected. Your best bet right now, unless your team is folding or you're in an untenable situation, is to stick with what you have.

If you truly need/want to move, you can call around and check for clubs that have access to private facilities, get in contact with one of the coaches for that age group, and then work with the coach and the club to get you on a prorated smaller payment plan as a training player. Right now it may be more advantageous to you to just go with a local club to shrink your training commute.


----------



## Socal619x (Nov 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Plenty of game happening around the country with no vaccine. Why do we in California need to wait for one?


. Hair gel


----------

